# Male CT with female betta..



## wizard0fozz (May 10, 2010)

In a 10 gallon, can I do it?


----------



## sonicboomer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think so. there should be around 3 females if it's in a tank with a male betta. And i think 10 gallon is a bit small for that, since they can get aggressive.


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

It can only be done with dividers... don't listen to sonic. Males and females CAN NOT be kept together unless they are breeding and only for that time period.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Here is a good link on breeding bettas. You can't just put the male and females in together. They have to be side by side for a while and the female needs to be removed or the male will kill her. 

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/bettafish/breeding.php


----------

